# manette nvidia shield en usb et bluetouth ne fonctionne pas



## stepgir (6 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir je suis sur imac retina 5K de 2017 j'ai installé windows 10 via bootcamp et j'essaye de faire fonctionner ma manette nvidia shield en V1.04 et elle ne fonctionne ni en usb ou en bluetooth. Si quelqu un à une idée je suis preneur.


----------

